# Growth time for spikes - Paphs



## PHRAG (Jul 18, 2006)

So, my Lynleigh Koopowitz is spiking. The sheath is sticking about 1" out of the crown of the plant. How long can I expect this to take to develop into a bloom? Two months? Shorter or longer? I don't know anything about paphs, and even less about how the delenatii and malipoense parents might affect the growth.

I am excited!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 18, 2006)

I have no idea, but I do know that malipoense has an agonizingly long spike development period.

You should be excited. Lynleigh Koopowitz is probably my favorite hybrid.

So basically, I didn't contribute anything to your thread. I'm sorry.


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, I was going to say about the same as Zach. You said it was growing rather fast, which is good, but malipoense tends to have such a tall spike so it could be a while. Though, delenatii might speed it up a little, and make it a little bit easier to bloom. 

Strangely...I just had a dream about this. I was in the kitchen (my kitchen so I don't know how your plant got there John...) and I was doing some mundane thing, and I glanced over at your Lynnleigh, and the spike was growing, like, audibly growing, as in _Jack and the Beanstalk_ or, rather, like Pinocchio's nose....it grew like three inches and stopped and I thought, "Boy, John wasn't kidding, his spike really *is* growing fast!" 

~H<-----slinking off to wonder if she spends just a little too much time here....


----------



## Marco (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats, John :clap:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't worry... Lynleigh Koopowits grows reasonably quickly, like any other paph hybrid. The stalk will not be anywhere near as long as malipoense, probably just about12" or so. While its supposed to be fragrant, the plant I had was devoid of fragrance....Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 18, 2006)

ditto what Eric said, LK doesn't seem to do that month and month and month thing like malipoense. the fragrance is variable too--some plants are very fragrant, others only mildly so, probably others with none at all.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 18, 2006)

It should be in bloom before it starts snowing outsideoke: 

I would say a month for the spike to fully extend, then another couple weeks to a month for the flower to fully open. Hopefully it goes a little quicker.

Jon
________
Cheap Vaporizer


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 8, 2007)

It's all depends on the species and parent background. Most species and hybrids from Brachy and Parvi are notorious for spiking a long time. The trick is you have to provide slightly warmer temperature and good air movement without blasting the bud. I have bellatulum that just sitting in shealth for 3 months without getting bigger till late April/ early May. 

Plants from multi-flora group are very fast at spiking. You can expect them to bloom within a month or so from the shealth.


----------



## bwester (Apr 8, 2007)

the spike on my LK is 14 inches now, it doesnt seem to want to stop


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 8, 2007)

My Paph Armeni White x jackii seems to be developing at a good speed. So the spike is gonna get very tall then before it blooms....? Is that why they are known to take so long?


----------



## Heather (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, this is an old thread. Did it ever bloom, John?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 8, 2007)

Talk about a blast from the past!
This thread is a year old. Glad to see it's still important.


----------



## Heather (Apr 8, 2007)

Dude - you didn't answer the question! Did it bloom?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 8, 2007)

lol...


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 8, 2007)

H.
You will have to wait until next year to find out.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2007)

Heather said:


> Strangely...I just had a dream about this. I was in the kitchen (my kitchen so I don't know how your plant got there John...) and I was doing some mundane thing, and I glanced over at your Lynnleigh, and the spike was growing, like, audibly growing, as in _Jack and the Beanstalk_ or, rather, like Pinocchio's nose....it grew like three inches and stopped and I thought, "Boy, John wasn't kidding, his spike really *is* growing fast!"
> 
> ~H<-----slinking off to wonder if she spends just a little too much time here....



Heather, you are SO lucky I didn't read this thread before. It's interesting how you were dreaming about John's "spike" at the time you were having problems w/ your "ex". Why don't you have a lie-down on the couch here and we'll talk about the apparent significance if these dreams...oke:


----------

